# Snowed In - A Thriller/Horror Short



## CarverProductions (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey everyone, this is a short horror/thriller short that i wrote, directed and edited and scored. Basically a one man film crew. But anyways I'm trying to get some more views and critiques and I'd love to hear back. Thanks everyone


----------

